# Intel p56k 536ep Modem Driver



## allangreen (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi All,
Can anyone point me in the direction of a driver for a Intel p56k 536ep Internal Modem. The Internet is awash with links that mention it but dosn't seen to actually come up with the goods.
Any help would be much appreceated.
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try this one
http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=630620


----------



## allangreen (Aug 9, 2007)

Well..... What can I say.
What a way to receive junk mail!!!!!
Have you ever visited this site and filled in the multiple pages of requests for your details. I gave up after filling in 5 different forms and never got my driver.. and I suppose because of this I'll now be bombarded with 50 junk emails a day.
All I want is a driver


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you just register and bypass the crap
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/con...977&DwnldId=6901&strOSs=&OSFullName=&lang=eng


----------

